
ISIS darknet site is Wordpress hosted in Amsterdam - rolandboon
https://krypt3ia.wordpress.com/2015/11/18/daesh-darknet-under-the-hood/
======
jacquesm
That's a pretty thin bit of evidence. A simple traceroute tells a different
story.

    
    
      traceroute -n 185.92.223.209
      traceroute to 185.92.223.209 (185.92.223.209), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
       1  192.168.178.1  0.234 ms  0.256 ms  0.347 ms
       2  * * *
       3  213.51.189.185  28.455 ms  28.474 ms  28.465 ms
       4  213.51.158.2  28.555 ms  28.442 ms  28.535 ms
       5  * * *
       6  84.116.136.2  28.556 ms 84.116.134.69  40.941 ms  40.837 ms
       7  80.249.208.36  40.916 ms  12.764 ms  20.108 ms
       8  81.20.72.122  163.443 ms  225.328 ms  237.616 ms
       9  108.61.198.3  20.033 ms  24.019 ms  11.429 ms
      10  185.92.223.209  15.245 ms  16.994 ms  16.989 ms
    

Confirmed by a simple whois on the /16:

whois 185.92.0.0 % This is the RIPE Database query service. % The objects are
in RPSL format. % % The RIPE Database is subject to Terms and Conditions. %
See [http://www.ripe.net/db/support/db-terms-
conditions.pdf](http://www.ripe.net/db/support/db-terms-conditions.pdf)

    
    
      % Note: this output has been filtered.
      %       To receive output for a database update, use the "-B" flag.
    
      % Information related to '185.92.0.0 - 185.92.0.255'
    
      % Abuse contact for '185.92.0.0 - 185.92.0.255' is 'abuse@isimkayit.com'
    
      inetnum:        185.92.0.0 - 185.92.0.255
      geoloc:         40.76573368922964 29.789603054523468
      netname:        Isim-Kayit-Bilisim
      descr:          Isim Kayit Bilisim
      country:        TR
      admin-c:        KK5679-RIPE
      tech-c:         KK5679-RIPE
      status:         ASSIGNED PA
      mnt-by:         isimkayit
      created:        2015-03-30T16:37:54Z
      last-modified:  2015-03-30T16:46:06Z
      source:         RIPE # Filtered
    
      person:         Kadir Kurt
      abuse-mailbox:  abuse@isimkayit.com
      address:        Esentepe Mah. Agadere Cad. NO:75 Kat:1 Korfez/Kocaeli
      phone:          +908502903344
      nic-hdl:        KK5679-RIPE
      mnt-by:         isimkayit
      created:        2015-03-13T13:57:32Z
      last-modified:  2015-03-30T13:04:37Z
      source:         RIPE # Filtered
    
      % Information related to '185.92.0.0/24As43260'
    
      route:          185.92.0.0/24
      descr:          Isim Kayit Bilisim ve Web Hosting Hizmetleri
      origin:         As43260
      mnt-by:         isimkayit
      created:        2015-03-16T14:52:59Z
      last-modified:  2015-06-26T07:29:03Z
      source:         RIPE # Filtered
      remarks:        Sirketimiz, ilgili kanun geregi, "YER SAGLAYICI" konumundadir.
      remarks:        Olusturulan icerikler musterilerin kontrol ve yonetimindeki web sunucularindan yapilmaktadir.
      remarks:        Kanun No. 5651 - MADDE 5(1) Yer saglayici, yer sagladigi icerigi kontrol etmek veya
      remarks:        hukuka aykiri bir faaliyetin soz konusu olup olmadigini arastirmakla yukumlu degildir.
    
      % This query was served by the RIPE Database Query Service version 1.82 (DB-2)
    

So my money would be on the host residing in Turkey.

------
gloves
Cracking work!

